# Le sport



## caine737 (4 May 2005)

Quel sport aimez-vous pratiquer???

Moi cette année je met au paintball avec le club de la base. ca va me faire faire mon cardio et me remettre en forme en meme temps.j'aime aussi le vélo, le trekking en forêt et la natation.

Et vous autres?


----------



## danielbouchard (4 May 2005)

Jogging, marche en foret, peche en riviere (peche sauvage) et en tube sur lac (équipé de palme).Je passerais mes été dans le bois moi!!! Maudit que j'aime l'été.

bye! et bravo pour avoir cessé de fumer!


----------



## EAmax (4 May 2005)

Airsoft c'est comme le paintball   mais sa pince pas mal plus  lollll on est   10   pis on ce reunis les weekend , me suis payer un beaux MP5.Pis ya aussi la natation parfais  pour le cardio.


----------



## JeMeSouviens (4 May 2005)

J'aime courir dans la forêt si possible, faire du paintball, de la planche ÃƒÂ  neige l'hiver. Ou juste m'entraîner en général.

EAmax, j'ai déjÃƒÂ  entendu parler du Airsoft. Ça consiste en quoi déjÃƒÂ ? Ça ressemble tu ÃƒÂ  la simmunition? C'est tu mieux que le paintball?


----------



## EAmax (4 May 2005)

JeMeSouviens said:
			
		

> J'aime courir dans la forêt si possible, faire du paintball, de la planche ÃƒÂ  neige l'hiver. Ou juste m'entraîner en général.
> 
> EAmax, j'ai déjÃƒÂ  entendu parler du Airsoft. Ça consiste en quoi déjÃƒÂ ? Ça ressemble tu ÃƒÂ  la simmunition? C'est tu mieux que le paintball?



c'est des réplique d' arme   et tu tire   des bille   BB en plastique sa ressemble beaucoup au paintball a l'exeption que quand tu te fais tirer dessu tu t'arrange pour pas que sa t'arrive trop souvent   > . Tu en a   a air   ou a batterie ,Tien le site ou je commande http://www.007airsoft.com/ et c'est sa que les animateurs en jeux video utilise pour   simuler   les mouvement   des Personnages en motion capture.


----------



## JeMeSouviens (5 May 2005)

Hey ça a l'air pas pire le Airsoft! Tu dois surement jouer avec des protections spéciales, parce que messemble que des billes d'aluminium ça fesse. Il doit pas avoir grand monde qui jouent ÃƒÂ  ça par exemple... La simmuniotion que je parlais, ça ressemble un peu ÃƒÂ  ça sauf que ce sont des petites balles de peintures qui sont propulsées par de la poudre ÃƒÂ  canon normal. Tu utilises ça avec des C7 modifiées pour la simmunition.

En passant, j'ai bien aimé le vidéo d'intro du site. Surtout quand tu vois un gars armer son M16 en tirant sur la fenêtre d'éjection!!


----------



## NiTz (5 May 2005)

wow.. j'en veux! J'pense que j' vais me commander un M16 pour l'accrocher dans mon salon c'est trop chic.. wow


----------



## Arts (5 May 2005)

NiTz essais de trouver un C7 au moin  pas trop encourager les americains loll


----------



## NiTz (5 May 2005)

ouais j'ai essayé ya juste des m16 ... maudits américains  

Question de rester sur le vif du sujet, j'adore m'entrainer (4 fois semaine en musculation) et je cours beaucoup aussi pour me préparer pour mon BMQ.


----------



## submachinegunner (8 May 2005)

moi matin et soir je court mon 2.4kilomètres je fait minimum 30 push-up 30 redressements assis a part de sa je fait du vélo du basketball du kinball de la balle molle et l'hiver je fait du ski de fond de la raquette et des competitions de biathlon >


----------



## danielbouchard (10 May 2005)

Hehe sérieux submachinerunner je croit que tu va devoir doublé ta course, rien la, 20 minute au lieu de 10 !!!   gogogo soldat hehe!!!!


----------



## quebecrunner (11 May 2005)

chus un mordu de course a pied. Je préfere de loin courir en foret genre mont St-hilaire, St-bruno etc. , mais ma vie ÃƒÂ  montreal me l'empêche. De toute façon, je vais passer l'été a Gagetown, alors je vais être en forêt.


----------



## 1R22eR (11 May 2005)

gageteown... Le merveilleux monde ou la marde s'acharne lol c pas des espadrille ca va te prendre c est des botte de pluie pis ton Rain Suit lol


----------



## quebecrunner (12 May 2005)

c'est ben ce que je pensais... ;D


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (12 May 2005)

Moi j'aime bien la rendonner pedestre ( wow ce long a dire ca), ici a Comox ce juste de ca. Ce qui est ben populaire sur la base ici ce le velo downhill, ce vrai que ca deviens une drogue  ;D
Je m'entraine bcp et je nage. Je pratique aussi la plongee sous-marine mais je crois que ce plus un loisir ca non?
A et aussi pcq je suis sur une base d'air force...les party sont considerer comme un sport lol


----------



## lagacer (12 May 2005)

Moi je pratique toute sorte de sport... volley-ball,baseball(junior AAA) , badminton , tenis ansis que depuis quelque mois lacrosse c un sport tres "ruff" jadore sa  ..


----------



## EAmax (12 May 2005)

J'ai entendue dire que la crosse c'étais vraiment violent comme sport


----------



## NiTz (13 May 2005)

ouais moi aussi.. c'a l'air que ca fesse en ....


----------

